# House of Cards ending after 2 seasons?



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://www.goldderby.com/news/4886/house-of-cards-kevin-spacey-netflix-tv-news-13579086.html

I like shows that go out on top and not languish, but this is a bit much.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

what new? every show i enjoy is ending


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I know what you mean i will miss breaking bad and dexter, but at least i still have ray donovan,shameless, and bates motel, and i think hell on wheels is still coming back next year ,or is it?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Apparently the co-executive producer that was quoted was no longer involved with the show. This says he had been fired.

http://www.today.com/entertainment/more-house-cards-cards-despite-rumors-8C11381607


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sounds like former EP _Rick Cleveland_ was spewing sour grapes -- strike 1, he got fired as EP; strike 2, he whining badmouths the show; strike 3, say buh-bye to your career, dumb*ss!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

celticpride said:


> I know what you mean i will miss breaking bad and dexter, but at least i still have ray donovan,shameless, and bates motel, and_* i think hell on wheels is still coming back next year ,or is it?*_


I sure hope so. I want to see if Common killed the bear and died or if he killed the bear and lived. Can't find anything about it being renewed.

Rich


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Rich said:


> I sure hope so. I want to see if Common killed the bear and died or if he killed the bear and lived. Can't find anything about it being renewed.
> 
> Rich


Yes its been renewed, and with three extra episodes next year:

http://tvline.com/2013/11/14/hell-on-wheels-renewed-season-4-renewal-amc/


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Edmund said:


> Yes its been renewed, and with three extra episodes next year:
> 
> http://tvline.com/2013/11/14/hell-on-wheels-renewed-season-4-renewal-amc/


Great! Thanx.

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Award-winning Netflix original series House of Cards returns on Valentine's Day 2014 with a second season*

In what we can only hope will be a dog murder-free second season, Netflix has announced that original series House of Cards returns on February 14th, 2014. Apparently Netflix is big on releasing original programming alongside holidays -- smart, considering the binge-viewing around said time periods. It's a big date for the Kevin Spacey vehicle, with the entire 13-episode season launching on Netflix at once in all territories Netflix is available (the US, Canada, the UK, Latin America and Ireland).

Full Story Here


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Well only 7 months late, but we finally binge-watched S2 of _House of Cards_. Not as good as S1, IMHO, but still enjoyable.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> Well only 7 months late, but we finally binge-watched S2 of _House of Cards_. Not as good as S1, IMHO, but still enjoyable.


Have you watched the British version? I really enjoyed that as much as NF's version.

Rich


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Rich said:


> Have you watched the British version? I really enjoyed that as much as NF's version.
> 
> Rich


Ya. Many moons ago on PBS. Loved it too.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> Ya. Many moons ago on PBS. Loved it too.


Lot bloodier than the NF version.

Rich


----------

